# L245 lift just quit



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

hello all,
I am new here on the forum and I need a little help.
I just bought a kabota L245 a week ago.
The dealer told me on the phone that the lift and pto worked so I drove 200 miles one way to look at it.
Well the lift did not work and the dealer said it had been working fine but that he knew what the problem was. He guaranteed me that if I cleaned the filter screen it would work.
I bought it and came home with it and cleaned the screen the next day. That seemed to fix it. The lift worked great.
But now it will not budge. I went to move a small pile of dirt this evening and the lift will not do anything.
Anyone have advice on where to look for problem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum estodd! Did you by chance make any adjustments to the lift drop valve, like turning it all the way in? It is the valve with the knob just under the front of the seat. If it is turned all the way in, back it out a few turns and see what happens.


----------



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

yes I turned the control all the way in and all the way out and everywhere in between.
Still got no lift.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is there a deverter valve on the hydraulics under the seat area? The only other option would be to put a test gauge on the system to see what if any pressure the hyd. pump is putting out. There is an outside possibility the filter screen is clogged again.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This thread may be a little help.

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5180


----------



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

*kabota L245 lift just quit*

I have changed the hydraulic oil and cleaned the filter screen again. Still no lift.
The lift will raise but very weakly and only at very high rpm. You can keep it from raisin just by holding the lift arm.
Someone suggested the relief valve was stuck open allowing too much fluid to pass by.
Does this sound reasonable?
Where is the relief valve and how do you un-stick it?
Thanks everyone


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I emailed you the parts manual. Maybe that will help you with getting a better idea of the parts your are working with.


----------



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks, I appreciate it


----------

